# Owain Arwel Hughes CBE



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

I am reading a book review that may or may not interest anyone here. The book is "My Life in Music" by Owain Arwel Hughes. The first sentence of the review says he is one of the leading conductors in the world who has worked with - and made recordings with - such as the Royal Philharmonic, Stuttgart Radio, National Orchestra of Wales, Julian Lloyd Webber, Bryn Terfel, Pavarotti and Shirley Bassey


I just thought I'd post it in case anyone did want to read it. Hazel


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Master of Maudlin. Inconsequential. He reduces works to their lowest terms.


----------

